# Oklahoma Joe's Help with Gas Grill



## jrthor2 (Jul 13, 2020)

I have the 3-in-1 combo smoker/gas grill.  My wife wet the gas burners to high, forgot about it, and i came out and the gas side was flaming with flames.  I got it turned off, but when I just went to use it the other day, the burners lit, but just got the blue flame, there was not "fire" going.  When I turned the burners on to start the grill, they made like a "hissing" sound, and they do that every time I turn them on now.  Is this something that can be fixed by replacing something?  The side burner does the same thing, it gets the blue flame, but no real fire.  No matter if I keep it on high, the grill does not get very hot at all.

Any suggestions on what I would need to do to fix this?

Thanks for any help you can provide!
Jason


----------



## TNJAKE (Jul 13, 2020)

I'd raise the lid and turn on the gas. Wipe down gas hose from fitting to fitting with water and dish soap and look for bubbles. I'd specifically check where it connects to burners. This is to look for a leak. Since you mentioned hearing a hiss ever since the incident. If no leak take a wire brush to the holes in the burners. Whatever is wrong the good news are gas grills are easy and cheap to swap out hoses or burners. Since the main chamber and the side burner are both having issues my guess is a leak in hose. You can also check the connection from tank to hose and verify you have it twisted on straight and not cross threaded. Obviously that won't be the issue though if you left it connected after the last cook


----------



## smokin peachey (Jul 13, 2020)

Looks like some great advice from Jake. Let us know what you figure out or if it still doesn’t work.


----------



## kruizer (Jul 13, 2020)

Are you sure you are not low on propane?


----------



## TNJAKE (Jul 13, 2020)

kruizer said:


> Are you sure you are not low on propane?


Definitely check that lol


----------



## jrthor2 (Jul 13, 2020)

I just got it refilled before this, I can’t imagine it burned a whole tank worth of gas.  I don’t have a gas gauge, any way to tell other than just lifting it?


----------



## TNJAKE (Jul 13, 2020)

Nope but you can feel the gas shake. If it doesn't you're out


----------



## daveomak (Jul 13, 2020)

May be the regulator....   Read up on 'How to reset a propane pressure regulator'...


----------



## jrthor2 (Jul 13, 2020)

If I just get a new hose, that has the regulator on it, like this, right?


----------



## jrthor2 (Jul 13, 2020)

Regulator reset worked, getting full flame now.  Thanks everyone, really appreciate it!!


----------



## smokin peachey (Jul 13, 2020)

Wonderful!


----------



## Motorboat40 (Jul 13, 2020)

jrthor2 said:


> Regulator reset worked, getting full flame now.  Thanks everyone, really appreciate it!!


Lools like you fixed your problem already I was goimg to suggest disconnect the tank and reconnect it, I ran out of propane before and switchedbout the tank real fast and forgot and left the burner switches open it tripped the regulator and something happen it lit with small blue flame didn't get hot at all.


----------



## jrthor2 (Jul 14, 2020)

Well, I came out tonight to grill and same thing happened.  Repeated my steps and got flames, but can’t seem to turn them down, they seem to be all the way on high all the time.


----------



## smokin peachey (Jul 14, 2020)

jrthor2 said:


> Well, I came out tonight to grill and same thing happened.  Repeated my steps and got flames, but can’t seem to turn them down, they seem to be all the way on high all the time.


So there is no difference in the flame size when you adjust the knobs?


----------



## jrthor2 (Jul 14, 2020)

Not really.  If I turn them to high, the flames get pretty large, looks like coming out of a turbo engine, otherwise they ar in like high all the time.


----------



## smokin peachey (Jul 14, 2020)

Can you adjust the air intake?


----------



## jrthor2 (Jul 14, 2020)

Not sure how to even do that


----------



## smokin peachey (Jul 14, 2020)

You might just wanna grab a bag of charcoal and use the other side.


----------



## jrthor2 (Jul 14, 2020)

Agree, and I do, but I do sometimes use the gas side.  I might start with replacing the propane line.  Would anyone disagree with starting there?

thanks for all the help!


----------



## smokin peachey (Jul 14, 2020)

Seems like a pressure issue. I wonder if something didn’t burn out of the knobs and now you can’t decrease the amount of propane enough


----------



## jrthor2 (Jul 14, 2020)

And I still hear the hissing sound for each burner when I initially turn them in (with the propane tank turned in).


----------



## daveomak (Jul 16, 2020)

Seems to me the air intake venturi is plugged...  Where the propane hose hooks to the burner...   there is an air adjustment...  open it up and clean out the burner..   use a garden hose and water....   dry it out...   reconnect and adjust the air inlet so the flame burns clean.....


----------



## jrthor2 (Jul 17, 2020)

New gas line hose did the trick.

thanks everyone!!


----------

